# Vesiat.



## Anna Più

belen said:
			
		

> Dons a la meva terra no te aquesta connotació. Com a molt, te un lleuger to despectiu..
> 
> Mirala que vesiada que és, com que és pubilla...


 
Hola Belen i cia! 
Què vol dir vesiada? no ho havia sentit mai !... una noia amb molts vicis? Vesis?  

Gràcies,
A+


----------



## belén

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola Belen i cia!
> Què vol dir vesiada? no ho havia sentit mai !... una noia amb molts vicis? Vesis?
> 
> Gràcies,
> A+



Mimada... a lo millor és q no ho escrit bé, per variar...

Però no conec un altre paraula per a dir "mimado"


----------



## Anna Più

belen said:
			
		

> Mimada... a lo millor és q no ho escrit bé, per variar...
> 
> Però no conec un altre paraula per a dir "mimado"


 
Ahhh! 
Jo també dic mimat/da. També he sentit a dir  "estar molt ben avesat" (molt ben acostumat i per tant mimat...), que potser té a veure amb això d'avesiada...

Uiiiii... sento marxar del tema... però la Belen i el seu Mallorquí sempre em fan caure a la temptació ! 

A reveure,
A+


----------



## belén

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Ahhh!
> Jo també dic mimat/da. També he sentit a dir  "estar molt ben avesat" (molt ben acostumat i per tant mimat...), que potser té a veure amb això d'avesiada...
> 
> Uiiiii... sento marxar del tema... però la Belen i el seu Mallorquí sempre em fan caure a la temptació !
> 
> A reveure,
> A+


Jo "mimat" no ho dic, o si? Mmmmmm mem, deixem pensar.. supós que si se m'escapa "mimat" em dona la impresió de que és un barbarisme (que no ho se segur, eh?) i procur dir vesiat. 

Tal vegada el nostro "vesiat" ve del que anomenas "avesat", podria ser... 
I si.. lo nostro és un offtopic constant, jeje, sorry també per la meva part...

B


----------



## Anna Più

belen said:
			
		

> Jo "mimat" no ho dic, o si? Mmmmmm mem, deixem pensar.. supós que si se m'escapa "mimat" em dona la impresió de que és un barbarisme (que no ho se segur, eh?) i procur dir vesiat.
> Tal vegada el nostro "vesiat" ve del que anomenas "avesat", podria ser...
> I si.. lo nostro és un offtopic constant, jeje, sorry també per la meva part...B


 
Uf... jo si que dic mimat, mimada i no és cap impressió teva Belen, em sembla que això és un barbarisme dels grossos!  
Mimar, en català, és imitar a algú o alguna cosa...

Però això d'avesat... em sembla també que és un d'aquells "ruralismes" tant meus... Obrim un nou thread?!

A+
 + = tenir un mal dia? (espero que només sigui això!)


----------



## Mei

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Uf... jo si que dic mimat, mimada i no és cap impressió teva Belen, em sembla que això és un barbarisme dels grossos!
> Mimar, en català, és imitar a algú o alguna cosa...
> 
> Però això d'avesat... em sembla també que és un d'aquells "ruralismes" tant meus... Obrim un nou thread?!
> 
> A+
> + = tenir un mal dia? (espero que només sigui això!)


 
Si... jo sempre he dit "mimat"


----------



## Laia

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Uf... jo si que dic mimat, mimada i no és cap impressió teva Belen, em sembla que això és un barbarisme dels grossos!
> Mimar, en català, és imitar a algú o alguna cosa...
> 
> Però això d'avesat... em sembla també que és un d'aquells "ruralismes" tant meus... Obrim un nou thread?!
> 
> A+
> + = tenir un mal dia? (espero que només sigui això!)


 
Tranquil·la Anna Più, després de la meva confessió et sentiràs millor:

Jo dic *mimat* i ni tan sols era conscient de que és un barbarisme fins que ho heu dit vosaltres!! No coneixia l'existència ni d'*avesat* ni de *vesiat.* Senzillament per a mi tot això era ser *mimat.*

Qui és la que ha de posar aquesta cara  ? No precisament tu!


----------



## belén

He obert aquest nou fil perque no ens renyin...


----------



## betulina

he rigut molt amb aquest thread!!  Jo també *mimo*! 
_Vesiar_ o _avesar_ no ho havia sentit mai, tampoc; si no vulgués dir _mimar_ diria _aviciar.  _Però al diccionari català-valencià-balear hi surt  _mimar_ amb aquest significat i diu que és _aveciar_. ....Quantes combinacions més hi deu haver?


----------



## Mei

betulina said:
			
		

> he rigut molt amb aquest thread!!  Jo també *mimo*!
> _Vesiar_ o _avesar_ no ho havia sentit mai, tampoc; si no vulgués dir _mimar_ diria _aviciar. _Però al diccionari català-valencià-balear hi surt _mimar_ amb aquest significat i diu que és _aveciar_. ....Quantes combinacions més hi deu haver?


 
Ah, doncs podem dir "mimar", menys mal, m'hagués costat haver de dir "avesar"...  

Mei


----------



## betulina

Ups, Mei, sap greu però em sembla que no és exactament això...   El diccionari català-valencià-balear recull totes les formes que els autors han sentit dir o han llegit a tot el territori lingüístic, però no vol dir que siguin "correctes"... _mimar_ segueix venint del castellà, i no crec que la normativa l'accepti, de moment... hem de fer pressió!  

Per cert, jo _avesar_ ho faig servir per dir _acostumar_, ara que hi caic: "estic molt avesada a llevar-me d'hora", "hi està molt avesat", per exemple.

Salut!


----------



## belén

Venga al.lotets, a mem si comencem a parlar bé, tots a dir "vesiar" 

(no m'he pogut resistir..)



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Per cert, jo _avesar_ ho faig servir per dir _acostumar_, ara que hi caic: "estic molt avesada a llevar-me d'hora", "hi està molt avesat", per exemple.
> 
> Salut!



Jo també ho dic aixi.


----------



## Mei

Ai ai ai , el que hem de fer per la nostra llengua! Está bé, doncs, diré avesar... o potser no li treure el tema a ningú i així faig temps fins que l'acceptin....  

Mei


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Per cert, jo _avesar_ ho faig servir per dir _acostumar_, ara que hi caic: "estic molt avesada a llevar-me d'hora", "hi està molt avesat", per exemple


No ho sabia, això tampoc.
Estic en la mateixa situació que la Mei, jo...


----------



## ampurdan

Jo penso que "avesar" vol dir simplement "acostumar", no "mal acostumar"... Com a mínim sempre ho he fet servir així. El diccionari no em fa pensar una altra cosa.

La única paraula que he trobat al diccionari és "aviciar": "tractar algú, especialmente un infant, amb tanta feblesa, tanta condescendència, etc, que hom li encoratja les exigències". Així que aquest infant seria un aviciat.

Jo també deia "mimat" pensant-me que estava ben dit, i resulta que no...


----------



## Anna Più

belen said:
			
		

> Venga al.lotets, a mem si comencem a parlar bé, tots a dir "vesiar"
> (no m'he pogut resistir..)
> Jo també ho dic aixi.


 
Si, si, ens haurem d'*avesar *a dir *vesiar *i no *mimar*...!  (a més, la paraula m'agrada).

Ara que hi penso... també es pot dir aquest/a és un *consentit/da...* oi? (les hi deixen passar totes, tot li és permès.... és un consentit (és un "mimado").

Merci per obrir el nou thread Belen! 

A+


----------



## belén

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Si, si, ens haurem d'*avesar *a dir *vesiar *i no *mimar*...!  (a més, la paraula m'agrada).
> 
> Ara que hi penso... també es pot dir aquest/a és un *consentit/da...* oi? (les hi deixen passar totes, tot li és permès.... és un consentit (és un "mimado").
> 
> Merci per obrir el nou thread Belen!
> 
> A+



Amb gust 

Si, consentit també em sona bé. Ah, també es pot dir "malcriar", serà per opcions, jeje!!


----------



## betulina

Estic pensant, però, que per mi _aviciar, malcriar, consentir_ i així tenen un sentit pejoratiu, és a dir, que el nen et sortiria una mica.... ehem... (ah! i ho diria per nens, majoritàriament!), però _mimar_, oi que també ho fem servir per... per exemple, estàs una mica "xof" i voldries que et _mimessin_ una mica... oi? seria "fer mimos"  
Veig que segons el diccionari tampoc ho podem dir, clar.... diu _amoixar, amanyagar, acaronar_... ho feu servir?


----------



## ampurdan

Amanyagar sí que ho faig servir, acaronar només ho posaria per escrit, amoixar no. De totes maneres, "mimar" és una cosa més general, no només comprèn les carantoines.


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:
			
		

> De totes maneres, "mimar" és una cosa més general, no només comprèn les carantoines.



Sí, tens raó... seguiré dient _mimar_, doncs...


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Amanyagar sí que ho faig servir, acaronar només ho posaria per escrit, amoixar no. De totes maneres, "mimar" és una cosa més general, no només comprèn les carantoines.


 
He buscat "carantoines" i m'ha sortit això:

*carantoines *
[del cast. _carantoña_, íd., der. alterat de _carátula_]
_f_ _pl_ Afalacs, moixaines

Moixaines? M'encanta aquesta paraula... es per dir "vine que et faré "mimitus" a dir "vine que et faré moixaines"... sip, gran troballa... d'això... ara ve quan em dieu que ja la coneixieu, oi?  

Mei


----------



## betulina

Sí, moixaina no m'és estrany, però igualment no la faig servir..... em sembla que hauré de començar a prendre consciència de recuperar algunes paraules que tens raó que són ben maques.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, jo també ho crec.


----------



## Xiscomx

Ho sent molt, però ho escriviu malament, ho d'escriure així:

*aveciar* o *veciar* (aquest últim just a Mallorca)
*aveciat*, *aveciada* o *veciat*, *veciada* (els dos últims just a Mallorca.


----------

